

Confessions of a knowledge junkie - ochronus
https://ochronus.com/confessions-of-a-knowledge-junkie/

======
sosuke
Though I'm no where near as accomplished as he is I find myself seeing
similarities between us. I spend a large amount of time learning new stuff,
trying to absorb knowledge and information. My biggest shift recently was
trying to filter it down to actionable information, what is the sense of
knowing all this junk if I don't do something with it?

